# Metabones speed booster for the M



## pharp (May 15, 2013)

Youtube [also on CanonWatch] has a video with what looks like a Metabones Speed Booster for the M - looks like it'll be alot of fun to play with, especially with some of the old MF lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2013)

A link to something might help. As it is, not much is useful.


----------



## rs (May 15, 2013)

http://www.canonwatch.com/is-metabones-working-on-a-speedbooster-for-eos-m/

Looks like this version is designed for EF mount glass.


----------



## pharp (May 16, 2013)

rs said:


> http://www.canonwatch.com/is-metabones-working-on-a-speedbooster-for-eos-m/
> 
> Looks like this version is designed for EF mount glass.



Yes, thats the video I had in mind, pretty cool. I have several nice old MF lenses I've already adapted for EOS that could go right on. The nice thing about Canon EOS mount is the ready availibility of adapters.


----------



## tallrob (May 16, 2013)

From an email dated April 14:


> Hi, Rob,
> 
> Sorry! We have not planning to make a canon EOS-M (speed booster)…..
> But we will consider it…..
> ...



So if this rumor is true, you're welcome!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2013)

Even Canon is not making new EOS M lenses, or selling many cameras. Why make a adapter for a camera that few enthusiasts will buy.

I doubt this very much. They might make one for the Nikon 1 series.


----------



## pharp (May 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Even Canon is not making new EOS M lenses, or selling many cameras. Why make a adapter for a camera that few enthusiasts will buy.
> 
> I doubt this very much. They might make one for the Nikon 1 series.



I have seen plenty of evidence that Canon hasn't given up on the M concept, with rumors of new models and lenses. e.g. 
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/04/canon-rumored-to-relaunch-eos-m-system-with-new-cameras-and-lenses/

The M speed booster would be very easy to make, basically an extension tube with some glass to get full EF functionality in a mirrorless body - has to be easier and better than the EF to NEX adapter. How many would they have to sell to make it profitable? Not many I think.

I picked up an M not long ago, on the cheap and frankly, I'm quite pleased with it. Also, one look on fleabay will indicate that other vendors have Canon M to Leica M, Nikon, Canon FD, etc adapters. 

OK, so they stumbled out of the block - give them some time.


----------



## lol (May 16, 2013)

If you compare against other mirrorless systems, their additional lenses didn't exactly appear quickly either. It's early days for Canon, even if they're late to the game.

As for making one for the Nikon 1, I find that extremely unlikely. The bigger level of reduction required would be exponentially more difficult if it is even possible in any sane way.

Making one for the M shouldn't be too difficult assuming the mount distances are compatible. It's just a matter of there being enough market for it.


----------

